# Receiver don't supplying Volts to the motor.



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi guys: i have here an Ultra V-Sat2000 and it doesn't supply voltage to the motor other than that it scans Sat's and Chan.i move the motor with a CWorks,

i even took it up on the roof connected it with a short cable and tried to move the motor on east/west on the Push bottom on the motor and it did not move no orange led nothing,



anybody know what can cause this thanks in advance


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

It must be sending voltage to the LNBF, otherwise you will not get channels. I suspect your DiSEqC control on your receiver is not set right. Also, it could be your connectors and coaxial cable. Check the connectors first and make sure you use compression type connectors like the PPC EX6XL.


----------



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

sadoun said:


> It must be sending voltage to the LNBF, otherwise you will not get channels. I suspect your DiSEqC control on your receiver is not set right. Also, it could be your connectors and coaxial cable. Check the connectors first and make sure you use compression type connectors like the PPC EX6XL.


Thanks bro but all connection are good since my Cworks brings all Linear sats wright,V-sat does scan also all Sat's and Chan,and I've set the V-sat with the usuals coordinates longitude 71.1w and latitude 41.6 and put dish with cworks at my true south at 63w and change cable to V-sat and scan and get chan fron 63w and then put 97w and a good tp and tell it to move dish or go to reference and it never leaves 63w it's a drag it's not i'm not used to do this,it's the receiver that it might not be good with the Sg9120 motor.


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

I am not familiar with your receiver brands. Some, I read, don't work well with DiSEqC 1.2 or USALS motors.


----------



## ClearSKY (Aug 28, 2010)

Has this receiver worked with your setup before? My guess is the receiver isn't setup for the disqec like soudun said. Some receivers are pushed out of China so fast they don't take the time to build a good quality product people can actually use.


----------

